# Sick jacket seen on x games?????



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Im guessing that you guys where watching the xgames big air comp. I was wondering if any of you guys know what kind of a jacket the black with pink an yellow sploches on it ????


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably some kind of Volcom freak show.


----------

